# Moving to Dubai from Sydney- Help!



## Zac-Sydney (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am Australian and I am considering moving to Dubai to work in tourism and hospitality. I am 28 yrs, 2nd year student in criminology and live on my own. Both parents passed away when I was young.

Can someone please give me advice on what to do to move to Dubai and find work? Life in Oz has been a bit down for me and many have advice me to work overseas. 

-Do I need a Visa?

-Should I come down, find work and then go back to Oz then re-travel back to 
Dubai and work?

What should I do guys?

Cheers everyone.

Zac,
Sydney


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Zac,

Yes you will need a visa in order to work. This visa is sponsored by your employer. If you change employers, the previous visa gets cancelled and the new employer will have to sponsor you again.

Easiest way is to apply directly with the hotels, either by coming to visit and drop your CV personally, or call all the hotels and ask for the HR department and email your CV. You will need to do lots of follow up. Job agencies and online recruitment websites will offer you very limited results as competition is fierce.

Do you have any actual experience in hospitality? Otherwise it might be difficult to secure a job.


----------



## Zac-Sydney (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi dizzyizzy,

Thanks for your reply. Yes I do have experience. I have worked at ANZ Stadium (Former Olympic Park Stadium), Rydges Hotel and other retail areas. If I was to come down for 2 weeks, would i be able to find work in general given that i am Australian? And how long would it take to get a working visa once I have applied for one?

Are you currently living in Dubai?

Z.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh I've been to the ANZ stadium once to a rugby match 

Two weeks might be too short to secure a job to be honest. You may get lucky but I'd be prepared for 6 to 8 weeks instead. Being an Australian may work for you for positions where a 'westerner' is desired, or against you for all the rest (many positions are filled by staff from the Philipines).

You can not apply for a working visa, your employer will. How long will it take to be approved, depends on how good the PRO is. Something betweek 4-5 days for free zone visas, to 2-3 weeks (or sometimes longer) for non free zone visas. The UAE is not like Australia in the sense that individuals can not apply for a working visa by themselves and then come into the country with the intention of getting hired. It works the other way around, first you secure a job, then the employer sponsors you (a bit like the 457 visa you guys have in Oz).

Yes, I am currenly living in Dubai.


----------



## Zac-Sydney (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh ok cool. 

I am emailing a few hotels now. I hope to get something! How long have you lived in Dubai for? And where are you originally from? What made you move up to Dubai?

Z.


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

Zac, please, do at least 5-10 hours research, then come back!
Search these forums.
Search whirlpool.net.au 
Read.
Learn.

THEN come back and we will answer questions that haven't been asked 100x before
We're a friendly bunch for the first 10 mate!


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

How'd you go zac?


----------



## Bambi87 (Jun 14, 2012)

Zac why not apply for Emirates Airlines? travel the world and get paid for it!! I work for Emirates, if interested contact me...all you need is hospitality and a nice cute smile


----------

